# Skervesen Raptor Build



## MetalDaze (Jul 25, 2012)

First off, I'd like to say that Jarek and Maciek at Skervesen have been great to work with so far. Those guys are emailing me all times of day and night to either answer questions or share ideas with me (plus they have a great sense of humor )

I was one of the many that contacted them after seeing the Terrormachine (http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/standard-guitars/200010-ngd-terrormachine-skervesen.html).

They told me that they wouldn't do the exact guitar again, but could with some modifications. They sent me some different headstocks to look at as well as other options and what we decided on ended up being called the Raptor. Considering the headstock looks like a claw, that name suits it just fine 

Here are the specs:

- left handed (bring on the jokes )
- 7 string
- ash body
- rosewood + ebony 5 piece neck
- ebony fretboard
- bolt on
- burl poplar top
- black binding on body
- ivoroid binding on neck/headstock
- stainless steel frets
- fluorescent side dots
- hipshot locking tuners
- hipshot bridge
- BKP warpigs (ceramic bridge/alnico neck) 


They promise plenty of pictures. But for now, here's the CAD drawing of the design:


----------



## Levi79 (Jul 25, 2012)

Stoked to see this one come together!


----------



## Skervesen Guitars (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## Ayo7e (Jul 25, 2012)

Subscribed! Waiting to see how looks that burl.

Btw fretboatd wood?


----------



## Skervesen Guitars (Jul 25, 2012)

Ebony.


----------



## Ayo7e (Jul 25, 2012)

Skervesen Guitars said:


> Ebony.




Thanks.


----------



## MetalDaze (Jul 25, 2012)

Here's the top:


----------



## MetalMike04 (Jul 26, 2012)

MetalDaze said:


> - left handed (bring on the jokes )



no jokes from me, im a lefty and cant wait to see this when its done.


----------



## MetalDaze (Jul 26, 2012)

MetalMike04 said:


> no jokes from me, im a lefty and cant wait to see this when its done.


 
 I'm so used to getting the "it's backwards", etc jokes that I embrace it now. 

I still say the best part of being lefty is that people don't try to borrow my guitars


----------



## Ayo7e (Jul 26, 2012)

Nice you got the happy/sad face top, it looks awesome.


----------



## MetalDaze (Jul 26, 2012)

Here is the top in its raw form:


----------



## MetalDaze (Jul 26, 2012)

If it looks this good now, imagine what it will look like after it has a finish on it:


----------



## mphsc (Jul 26, 2012)

awesome. diggin' on that top, finish?


----------



## Kamin (Jul 26, 2012)

That top wood reminds me of my custom's top.




Can't wait to see this build progress.


----------



## MetalDaze (Jul 27, 2012)

mphsc said:


> awesome. diggin' on that top, finish?


 
It's getting an acrylic laquer.

I almost passed on the top when I saw the raw wood because it seemed sort of plain...different than the initial picture. But then I read a build thread from Vik showing the difference in a burl top before and after the laquer. It really brings out all of the figuring in the grain.


----------



## Aurochs34 (Jul 27, 2012)

Excited to see this develop! Congrats, man!


----------



## MetalDaze (Jul 28, 2012)

Decisions, decisions. Which fretboard shall it be?


----------



## Ayo7e (Jul 28, 2012)

^left!!!


----------



## commelina (Jul 28, 2012)

left


----------



## MetalDaze (Jul 28, 2012)

The left one is very "skervesen" isn't it?


----------



## Skervesen Guitars (Jul 28, 2012)

Al right people - we have a new word: SKERVESENISH .


...and a little something for you. Dave will show more at the right moment .



MetalDaze said:


> I almost passed on the top when I saw the raw wood because it seemed sort of plain...different than the initial picture. But then I read a build thread from Vik showing the difference in a burl top before and after the laquer. It really brings out all of the figuring in the grain.


----------



## MetalDaze (Jul 28, 2012)

Yes! That varnish makes all the difference 

Here's the neck with a version of the body cut out of MDF. I like that these guys actually make sure everything is going to fit right before cutting the real wood


----------



## F4R537KTP09 (Jul 28, 2012)

The headstock is quite surprising, and I'm not found on reverse headstocks, but for this one... Yes it seems just what was needed!
This top is just amazing.
If I can't wait to see it done, I can't even more imagine your impatience to see it done!
I'll definitely come back to follow the progress of this one!


----------



## MetalDaze (Jul 28, 2012)

In my opinion, these guys are building at the speed of light. Yet, I have no concern that anything is being rushed. I'm very happy right now 

Here's another view of the neck with MDF body:


----------



## MetalMike04 (Jul 29, 2012)

MetalDaze said:


> I'm so used to getting the "it's backwards", etc jokes that I embrace it now.
> 
> I still say the best part of being lefty is that people don't try to borrow my guitars



haha i embrace it as well, although the downside is going in to countless music stores and seeing the same epi les paul, squier strat and ibanez gio , but thats one thing that make us leftys appreciate a good guitar when it finally comes around we can just feel it ya know.


----------



## commelina (Jul 29, 2012)

We are not building at the speed of light. We just do what we love.

Perhaps we enter into another dimension


----------



## Vicious7 (Jul 29, 2012)

Mmmmmm.....I want to eat this guitar.....

Can I have it?? >_<


----------



## SiggyCertified (Jul 29, 2012)

Oh there's no doubt you guys love what you do.... But you are most certainly building at the speed of light in some kind of 6th dimension...


----------



## commelina (Jul 29, 2012)

Dude, do not worry,Your top, also is glued . 
Tomorrow will be happening


----------



## MetalDaze (Jul 29, 2012)

There's a lot of love in this thread


----------



## Amanita (Jul 29, 2012)

commelina said:


> Dude, do not worry,Your top, also is glued .
> Tomorrow will be happening


in speaking like Yoda, each time better you get

Sorri Jarek, couldn't resist 
as far as speed of production goes. having a nice workshop tooled with a quality CNC rig and other nice stuff definitely helps.
and then Jarek is prolly one of the most no bullshit, no dilly-dallying people i had a chance to meet


----------



## Skervesen Guitars (Jul 29, 2012)

MetalDaze said:


> I still say the best part of being lefty is that people don't try to borrow my guitars



Bad is when you have no one to borrow you .
So there are at least 4 lefties in that topic already...


----------



## commelina (Jul 29, 2012)

Amanita said:


> in speaking like Yoda, each time better you get
> 
> Sorri Jarek, couldn't resist
> as far as speed of production goes. having a nice workshop tooled with a quality CNC rig and other nice stuff definitely helps.
> and then Jarek is prolly one of the most no bullshit, no dilly-dallying people i had a chance to meet




ble ble ble


----------



## MetalDaze (Jul 29, 2012)

This thread needs another pic


----------



## MetalDaze (Jul 29, 2012)

A test piece of the burl goes outside.


----------



## mphsc (Jul 29, 2012)

SNAP! I actually use my main hand for fretting...


----------



## MetalDaze (Jul 30, 2012)

Enough with the MDF! Let's see the real body with the top attached to it 










Need to have some room to put the binding


----------



## MetalDaze (Jul 30, 2012)

Now let's see some headstock binding:


----------



## mphsc (Jul 30, 2012)

damn this is coming too quickly.... going to be awesome.


----------



## SiggyCertified (Jul 30, 2012)

Dat top....


----------



## jarnozz (Jul 30, 2012)

never seen a custom guitar company put together a guitar that quickly! so much win in here


----------



## ikarus (Jul 30, 2012)

can't wait to see the finished guitar...


----------



## MetalDaze (Jul 30, 2012)

jarnozz said:


> never seen a custom guitar company put together a guitar that quickly! so much win in here


 
No kidding! I wonder how many of these I could order and get completed before my BRJ, KxK, and Jackson orders arrive 


How about a nice close up of the headstock? Yum.


----------



## SiggyCertified (Jul 30, 2012)

So good...


----------



## MetalDaze (Jul 30, 2012)

Some more eye candy


----------



## MetalMike04 (Jul 31, 2012)

MetalDaze said:


> No kidding! I wonder how many of these I could order and get completed before my BRJ, KxK, and Jackson orders arrive



BUILD ONE FOAR MEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!


----------



## Skervesen Guitars (Jul 31, 2012)

No problem.


----------



## Skervesen Guitars (Jul 31, 2012)

commelina said:


> We are not building at the speed of light. We just do what we love.
> 
> Perhaps we enter into another dimension



Actually we'd have to run inside debate about slowing a bit down perhaps...  Really less expensive, few times faster - we coddle you too much .


----------



## jarnozz (Jul 31, 2012)

amazing work guys! Nice you´re on the forum too keeping in touch with the community


----------



## MetalDaze (Jul 31, 2012)

Skervesen Guitars said:


> we coddle you too much .


 
Maybe....but I appreciate it!


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Jul 31, 2012)

That's a sweet top!


----------



## Sebastian (Jul 31, 2012)

Looks great so far


----------



## MetalDaze (Jul 31, 2012)

Today's update!!


----------



## iloki (Jul 31, 2012)

that fretboard.. so tasty!

This is going to be oodles of awesome once its complete!


----------



## mphsc (Jul 31, 2012)

lightspeed.


----------



## MetalDaze (Jul 31, 2012)

Just like the top, I almost passed on this ebony too (what's wrong with me? )

But, Jarek was patient with me and now I'm glad because both the top and fretboard have so far turned out better than I expected


----------



## SiggyCertified (Jul 31, 2012)

I'll be honest... i'm extremely jealous of that fretboard. It looks absolutely delicious.


----------



## MetalDaze (Jul 31, 2012)

SiggyCertified said:


> I'll be honest... i'm extremely jealous of that fretboard. It looks absolutely delicious.


 
I'm jealous of your Hannes bridge  

What's cool is that even though we are starting from the same inital design, we are going to end up with two completely different guitars that will both be bad ass


----------



## dan_of_pants (Jul 31, 2012)

This looks awesome. I will be keeping an eye on this build.


----------



## Skervesen Guitars (Aug 1, 2012)

MetalDaze said:


> I'm jealous of your Hannes bridge



Skervesen Team "contains" one lefty too - so let's say: we feel your pain too .



> What's cool is that even though we are starting from the same inital design, we are going to end up with two completely different guitars that will both be bad ass



Good point, sir!


----------



## Fred the Shred (Aug 1, 2012)

Treble access on that is shit, not to mention the neck dive. I mean, I refuse to think a builder with all these years in the business would make the mistake of building a guitar the other way round...



Looking great so far!


----------



## Skervesen Guitars (Aug 1, 2012)

A for me all your guitars look at least weird also...

Maciek
The Lefty Skervesen


----------



## Fred the Shred (Aug 1, 2012)

Build mine upside down and you'll fart silently for the rest of your life. Controlling defecation won't be an option any more, as well.


----------



## Skervesen Guitars (Aug 1, 2012)

I think Jarek will simply force me to buy it then . 

Anyway you're welcome in our factory, I'll play hard to get .


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 1, 2012)

Fred... Why you always flirtin' w/ the Skerveson dude? Is that how you get all these guitars? When you were offering "protection" I hadn't considered it might be taken in an "intimate" context...


----------



## Skervesen Guitars (Aug 1, 2012)

Never mind - it works!


----------



## Amanita (Aug 1, 2012)

exactly Fred, in this case it wasn't a threat, it was encouragement


----------



## Fred the Shred (Aug 1, 2012)

Konfyouzd said:


> Fred... Why you always flirtin' w/ the Skerveson dude? Is that how you get all these guitars? When you were offering "protection" I hadn't considered it might be taken in an "intimate" context...



It works wonders. You should try it as well, especially with all the common "black dude, monster cock" monicker that still prevails! 



Amanita said:


> exactly Fred, in this case it wasn't a threat, it was encouragement



Correct!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 1, 2012)




----------



## MetalDaze (Aug 1, 2012)

MetalDaze said:


> There's a lot of love in this thread


 


Fred the Shred said:


> It works wonders. You should try it as well, especially with all the common "black dude, monster cock" monicker that still prevails!


 
When I said there's a lot of love in this thread, this is not what I was thinking


----------



## jbard (Aug 1, 2012)

I quite like that headstock.


----------



## MetalDaze (Aug 1, 2012)

Team Skerversen has been busy.


----------



## MetalDaze (Aug 1, 2012)

Now this is why I am glad I chose this top.


----------



## SiggyCertified (Aug 1, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous dude, so sexy.


----------



## oliviergus (Aug 1, 2012)

Mhmm, the GAS of a Skervesen build is slooowly increasing. 
Looks like a sad smiley at the bottom of the top.


----------



## Skervesen Guitars (Aug 1, 2012)

oliviergus said:


> Mhmm, the GAS of a Skervesen build is slooowly increasing.
> Looks like a sad smiley at the bottom of the top.



Let's say it again :



Skervesen Guitars said:


> It depends of your point of view:


----------



## MetalDaze (Aug 1, 2012)

But wait.............there's more!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mphsc (Aug 1, 2012)

Wining!


----------



## simulclass83 (Aug 1, 2012)

mphsc said:


> Wining!







?


----------



## MetalDaze (Aug 2, 2012)

A picture is worth a thousand words


----------



## WiseSplinter (Aug 2, 2012)

Looking amazing! Really nice fretboard you got there, i'm liking how it has that more vivid shading on the one end


----------



## MetalDaze (Aug 3, 2012)

WiseSplinter said:


> Looking amazing! Really nice fretboard you got there, i'm liking how it has that more vivid shading on the one end


 
Thanks! The guys at Skervesen gave me the option of going with a plain piece of ebony or one of their more interesting pieces they had in the shop.

I think it gives it some character


----------



## MetalDaze (Aug 3, 2012)

At last, the neck has been shaped!


----------



## Lothar (Aug 3, 2012)

That is some nice build


----------



## jarnozz (Aug 3, 2012)

I like where this is going!


----------



## MetalDaze (Aug 4, 2012)




----------



## commelina (Aug 4, 2012)

We get hundreds of e-mails weekly asking how we get our burls. The secret is simple but for your eyes only!


----------



## MetalDaze (Aug 4, 2012)

Is that Vicol?


----------



## commelina (Aug 4, 2012)

Yea 

burl Master


----------



## MetalDaze (Aug 4, 2012)

The body is finished!


----------



## MetalDaze (Aug 5, 2012)

Some side views:


----------



## Lothar (Aug 6, 2012)

Awesome


----------



## Viginez (Aug 6, 2012)

not a fan of the headstock design, but otherwise i´m impressed.
looks flawless.


----------



## MetalDaze (Aug 6, 2012)

Is it just me or am I starting to see the Raptor headstock appearing in places other than guitars?


----------



## Ayo7e (Aug 6, 2012)

^ And the Bla(du)ckat headstock.


----------



## MetalDaze (Aug 6, 2012)

The Raptor now has frets!!!


----------



## MetalDaze (Aug 6, 2012)

For those just discovering this thread, I sent Jarek my deposit 14 days ago.

Let's say it again.

14 Days!!!!


That's an incredibly short amount of time to go from raw materials to this. If I didn't know better, I would think I am his only customer. He has certainly made it feel that way. 

Thanks Jarek and everyone else at Skervesen for all of the hard work. This guitar is going to someone who will really appreciate it!


----------



## SiggyCertified (Aug 6, 2012)

MetalDaze said:


> For those just discovering this thread, I sent Jarek my deposit 14 days ago.
> 
> Let's say it again.
> 
> ...



Can I steal this exact quote and use it in my thread? Pretty please? You hit it right on the head.... I mean.... F**k


----------



## oliviergus (Aug 6, 2012)

This is turning out very nice!!!! Sick. 
How much did you pay?


----------



## MetalDaze (Aug 6, 2012)

oliviergus said:


> This is turning out very nice!!!! Sick.
> How much did you pay?


 
It's my personal policy not to share pricing on custom instruments like this. 

However, I will tell you that I did not pay extra for any of this great service and expediated build time. 

Jarek's pricing is very competitive. Both Jarek and Maciek are very quick to answer emails, so give them an idea of what you are interested in and see where it goes.


----------



## Birdman (Aug 6, 2012)

MetalDaze said:


> For those just discovering this thread, I sent Jarek my deposit 14 days ago.
> 
> Let's say it again.
> 
> ...




That`s rocket speed 

Birdman


----------



## MetalDaze (Aug 6, 2012)

SiggyCertified said:


> Can I steal this exact quote and use it in my thread? Pretty please? You hit it right on the head.... I mean.... F**k


 
I had to double check my math on the dates before posting this  

At this point, I bet it will take longer for the BKP's to arrive than it did to do all of the woodworking


----------



## SiggyCertified (Aug 6, 2012)

Haha yeah... I said the same thing to myself. Especially after reading the horrors in the BRJ thread about the cases. F**CKING CASES!


----------



## MetalDaze (Aug 8, 2012)

The neck is getting closer to completion.


----------



## MetalDaze (Aug 8, 2012)

Time for some hardware!









That cavity should be nice and quiet


----------



## Birdman (Aug 8, 2012)

OMG !!! That`s fucking great .... so nice man 

I`ve ordered a Raptor yesterday !!!
Send the spec`s in my "Raptor build thread"


----------



## MetalDaze (Aug 8, 2012)

Birdman said:


> OMG !!! That`s fucking great .... so nice man
> 
> I`ve ordered a Raptor yesterday !!!
> Send the spec`s in my "Raptor build thread"


 

Excellent! All of the Raptors will be in flight soon


----------



## Skervesen Guitars (Aug 8, 2012)

I can assure you next set of photos will be... You'll see soon.

Teaser...:


----------



## commelina (Aug 8, 2012)

Interesting, Who has more fun here


----------



## Skervesen Guitars (Aug 8, 2012)




----------



## MetalDaze (Aug 8, 2012)

Vicol has been busy


----------



## MetalDaze (Aug 8, 2012)




----------



## SiggyCertified (Aug 8, 2012)

HOLY SHIT


----------



## Valennic (Aug 9, 2012)

That was an unreal wait time.

What is this I dont even...


----------



## Birdman (Aug 9, 2012)

Great !!! Great !!!


----------



## bob123 (Aug 9, 2012)

Valennic said:


> That was an unreal wait time.
> 
> What is this I dont even...




The joys of CNC machining.... lol


----------



## Skervesen Guitars (Aug 9, 2012)

Yes, but CNC is also only one step of long list for every guitar. And you have to know how to program it, that's the tricky part, believe me .


----------



## mphsc (Aug 9, 2012)

That's classy and that neck is killer. That's rosewood?


----------



## RickSchneider (Aug 9, 2012)

Dat top, dat neck, dat guitar.


----------



## SiggyCertified (Aug 9, 2012)

BKP Day, w00t!!


----------



## commelina (Aug 9, 2012)

And you're sure of what you just did?


----------



## SiggyCertified (Aug 9, 2012)

Yup, I am. Damnit.


----------



## SiggyCertified (Aug 9, 2012)

I'm sorry!!! Theres fucking 3 of these things now.


----------



## Skervesen Guitars (Aug 9, 2012)




----------



## Birdman (Aug 9, 2012)

phenomenal


----------



## SymmetricScars (Aug 10, 2012)

Holy fuck.


----------



## MetalDaze (Aug 11, 2012)

mphsc said:


> That's classy and that neck is killer. That's rosewood?


 
It is Santos Rosewood otherwise known as Pao Ferro


----------



## MetalDaze (Aug 11, 2012)

Glowing side dots!!!!!











Every lefty guitar needs to be tested by the Lefty Skervesen


----------



## Birdman (Aug 11, 2012)

That guitar looks fantastic


----------



## jarnozz (Aug 11, 2012)

No words for it. It´s simply amazing! love to hear it in action


----------



## Skervesen Guitars (Aug 12, 2012)

MetalDaze said:


> Glowing side dots!!!!!


 
And picks 




> Every lefty guitar needs to be tested by the Lefty Skervesen


That's right - the only reason I'm in The Team .
Beautiful guitar, man... Sounds awesome, looks awesome. String action is simply amazing: ca. 1mm. And most important thing for me: you just reach again and again your hand for it because you want to play more!


----------



## MetalDaze (Aug 13, 2012)

Pic of the day!









If you read the original spec page, you'll notice that the pickups are supposed to be black. That's because it actually took less time to build the guitar than it did for the pickups to arrive!

The camo pickups in there now belong to Jarek and he put them in there so Maciek could test everything else about the guitar. Once the black ones arrive, it will be on its way to me


----------



## Birdman (Aug 13, 2012)

Great pic from a nice guitar )

The camo pickups are also very nice


----------



## Amanita (Aug 13, 2012)

TBH if i was in your place i'd screw black covers and i'd take it as it is. those camo covers work really well with the top


----------



## crazygtr (Aug 13, 2012)

+1 for camo covers


----------



## Faine (Aug 14, 2012)

I enjoyed this build. And it was very quick!


----------



## gnroach (Aug 14, 2012)

MetalDaze said:


> Pic of the day!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




HOLY SHIT!!


----------



## Musza (Aug 15, 2012)

+1 to camo covers, they definitely work the best with this guitar from all those BKP covers


----------



## mphsc (Aug 15, 2012)

Top notch all the way around. Yea, those camo covers look boss.


----------



## MetalDaze (Aug 15, 2012)

So much love for the camo covers! Maybe it looks better in person, but to me, it's too busy with that top. Sort of like wearing a striped shirt with plaid pants 

I want them to match the bridge and other hardware (it's also why I went for the black binding on the body)


----------



## Amanita (Aug 15, 2012)

i respectfully beg to differ 
with camo covers pickups blend in (camo  ), with black ones they will stand out.
of course it's your guitar and your money


----------



## MetalDaze (Aug 15, 2012)

Amanita said:


> i respectfully beg to differ
> with camo covers pickups blend in (camo  ), with black ones they will stand out.
> of course it's your guitar and your money


 
It's a small detail, so I'm sure it will look good either way 

Now, if the pickups had poplar burl covers, THAT would really blend in 

I wonder if Jarek could make that.....


----------



## commelina (Aug 15, 2012)

Amanita! Shut up! I already have a buyer for the Camo 

MetalDaze  no no no no .....


----------



## MetalDaze (Aug 15, 2012)

commelina said:


> Amanita! Shut up! I already have a buyer for the Camo


----------



## SiggyCertified (Aug 15, 2012)

OMG METAL DAZE HOW COULD YOU NOT GO CAMO I MEAN SERIOUSLY 

Don't be an asshole and change your mind mid-build like I did. They'll hate you for it.


----------



## Amanita (Aug 15, 2012)

commelina said:


> Amanita! Shut up! I already have a buyer for the Camo
> 
> MetalDaze  no no no no .....


----------



## Birdman (Aug 15, 2012)

commelina said:


> Amanita! Shut up! I already have a buyer for the Camo
> 
> MetalDaze  no no no no .....


----------



## MetalDaze (Aug 16, 2012)

While I wait for the pickups to arrive, here are some more close up shots.


----------



## MetalDaze (Aug 16, 2012)

Jarek is working on some ideas for the control cavity cover.


----------



## Birdman (Aug 16, 2012)

Looks great in my opinion.


----------



## SiggyCertified (Aug 16, 2012)

FUCK YES!


----------



## MetalDaze (Aug 16, 2012)

MetalDaze said:


> Jarek is working on some ideas for the control cavity cover.


 


SiggyCertified said:


> FUCK YES!


 

Yeah, I didn't think there was enough room on the headstock and I didn't want to mark up the front of the body, so this seemed like the best alternative.


----------



## SiggyCertified (Aug 16, 2012)

I want, I want!


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav (Aug 16, 2012)

I have GOT to order one of these one day. Seriously. Bloody amazing.


----------



## Aurochs34 (Aug 18, 2012)

Gorgeous. Amazing work!


----------



## Crash Dandicoot (Aug 25, 2012)

Is that a specific type of ebony for the fretboard, or just a really nice piece? I love that swirl at the bottom.


----------



## Skervesen Guitars (Aug 26, 2012)

This is nice piece


----------



## SamSam (Aug 26, 2012)

I'm starting to gas hard for a raptor man. Might have to hit those guys up in a few months.


----------



## slapnutz (Aug 26, 2012)

Ok now I'm pretty much run out of excuses not to get a guitar from these guys.

My only concern was how the woods would react environment wise over time from Poland to then coming to New Zealand RE humidity/moisture..etc? (or is this a non-issue)

Btw, did I say THIS GUITAR IS AWESOME!!!


Also what woods is the neck made of exactly? It looks really nice in the darker stain. I was wondering if the entire back of the main body can be made to look like that also?



[/QUOTE]

(yes i'm already thinking up my order)


----------



## Musza (Aug 26, 2012)

it's a rosewood I believe


----------



## Skervesen Guitars (Aug 26, 2012)

@slapnutz, Coatings protect against moisture well so I would see no problem here.
We did try soaking the painted wood and MDF . We did a lot of bathroom furniture so we have experience with moisture


----------



## killertone (Aug 26, 2012)

Killer guitar but I can not stand that headstock. Even on a BM. Is there an option to get a tweaked headstock for that guitar? Not entirely different but one with more wood left on it?


----------



## Birdman (Aug 26, 2012)

Yes you can choose a different . I have chosen to this......


----------



## BlackMastodon (Aug 26, 2012)

Yeah there was another thread (#3 I think?) on here that had a different headstock. On their site they have some reaaaaally nice 4x4 headstocks google their 8's. Just hope your Polish isn't rusty.


----------



## killertone (Aug 26, 2012)

Birdman said:


> Yes you can choose a different . I have chosen to this......



I like that much better. 



BlackMastodon said:


> Yeah there was another thread (#3 I think?) on here that had a different headstock. On their site they have some reaaaaally nice 4x4 headstocks google their 8's. Just hope your Polish isn't rusty.




I will check that out. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## MetalDaze (Aug 30, 2012)

I received an update from Jarek that my pickups will be there on Monday, so it will ship a few days after that!


----------



## Birdman (Aug 30, 2012)

My pickups also will be arrive on monday


----------



## Skervesen Guitars (Sep 3, 2012)

small update







Birdman


----------



## MetalDaze (Sep 3, 2012)

Yes! That means this bird will be flying to me this week


----------



## MetalDaze (Sep 4, 2012)

Jarek sent me the final pictures before its journey. It's not even in the air yet and I'm already doing my happy dance.


----------



## Aurochs34 (Sep 4, 2012)

That thing is so outrageously beautiful, it's borderline offensive.




Congrats.


----------



## Khoi (Sep 4, 2012)

good god the back of that neck is INSANE. 

I think I know what I want for my next neck..... Pau ferro you say?

it looks like our two customs are gonna be arriving at around the same time, NGD duel!


----------



## Birdman (Sep 5, 2012)

MetalDaze said:


> Jarek sent me the final pictures before its journey. It's not even in the air yet and I'm already doing my happy dance.



OMG !!! I love it man !!!


----------



## joe-tofu (Sep 6, 2012)

MetalDaze said:


> Jarek sent me the final pictures before its journey. It's not even in the air yet and I'm already doing my happy dance.



Gotta be honest with you: I preferred the camo-covers, but this thing is still one of the most gorgeous guitar I've ever seen.


----------



## SiggyCertified (Sep 6, 2012)

WOOHOO so happy for you dude, you're gonna love it. Promise.


----------



## Psykopath90 (Sep 10, 2012)

So guys! What's your opinion about Raptor? Is it a nice guitar? I'm trying to figure out if its worth the money? 

Answer plz..

I want to have some feedback if the guitar actually is nice playing.

Thanks.


----------



## MetalDaze (Sep 10, 2012)

The one in this thread shipped last week, so I'll let you know when it arrives


----------



## OfArtAndArsenal (Sep 10, 2012)

MetalDaze said:


> Is it just me or am I starting to see the Raptor headstock appearing in places other than guitars?


 
It looks like Wile E Coyote's nose...
Outstanding guitar, mate.


----------



## MetalDaze (Sep 11, 2012)

UPS says "Out For Delivery"

Woo hoo!


----------



## Birdman (Sep 11, 2012)

Great news !! Mine will be delivery tomorrow )

Have a nice NGD


----------



## MetalDaze (Sep 11, 2012)

It is here! NGD thread will be posted tomorrow!

If you look at the last pic I posted, they had it all wrapped up in the case ready to go....but I see they found time to slip an extra message in there


----------



## angus (Sep 11, 2012)

Awesome. Can't wait to see the pictures!

My wait has begun.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Sep 11, 2012)

Skervesen GAS rising to critical level


----------



## decoy205 (Sep 12, 2012)

Photos today??


----------



## MetalDaze (Sep 12, 2012)

NGD thread!!!!!!!!!

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/211481-ngd-skervesen-raptor.html#post3185647


----------



## arielmarx1014 (Jan 14, 2014)

awesome packaging!


----------



## Neilzord (Jan 15, 2014)

Hadn't seen this but thankyou above for the Bump to bring this to my eyes! 

Such a great looking guitar. I would learn to play left handed to own that! . 

Now off to read the NGD....


----------



## Bolwede (May 6, 2015)

What is the angle of that neck? :O Anyone knows?


----------

